# who do you think is makin the best lowrider videos now/past/ever



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

So who you like best?? who you think is putin it down for the lowrider world...from old skool to new skool past and present....

For me im really diggin YASTUVOS vids wit DREAM-ON the still pics and slow mo hops are dope and has been gettin alot of good footage wit alot more hoppin instead of bs....dont get me wrong i still love all my BIG FISH,ROLLIN,CALISWANGIN,TRUUCHA...ETC...just here lately the rest are more into talkin to peeps and tapin nonsence...what you think


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

YOUNGG HOGG 
PUMPS & DUMPS


----------



## bumperbanger310 (Jul 28, 2011)

Truucha was the shit,big fish is good sometimes rollin's footage is to old by the time he brings out a DVD n yastuvo is gonna take over


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

cali swingin, i like the street seen and the music to me they have no equal


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

almost forgot i like sunday driver on youtube


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

LA Times is good


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

big fish.....


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

joeycutlass said:


> almost forgot i like sunday driver on youtube


Never heard of sunday driver...ima check it out


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Servin' em !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

bumperbanger310 said:


> Truucha was the shit,big fish is good sometimes rollin's footage is to old by the time he brings out a DVD n yastuvo is gonna take over


I.hear ya bigfish puts out like 3 dvds to rollins 1....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

YOUNG HOGG.


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

YASTUVO is comming out strong


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

for me I like to hear the shit talking and the sounds the cars make. So YASTUVO got shit on lock. With the music playing in the background and you can still hear what's going on with the cars and people. and he has good footage. Young hogg is good to and sometimes bigfish


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

cali swanging came out good,,and from the streets when i first strted watching on vhs tapes,,,then i seen a few truucha it was koo for a moment,,but rolln is looking and he is everywhere in every city,,now yastuvo is looking hella good,, like the way he has the camera up in the air getting bad ass shots and view of the inches on the stick,,and the beats are really good,,i just want to see more of yastuvo's videos,,cant get enuff of it


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> YASTUVO is comming out strong


x2


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Tell yall this much i was fortunate to watch the new yastuvo full lenth dvd this week before final print everyone in for a treat in coalition wit dream on this gonna good one for alls collections ....big fish still my boy we been fucking wit him since the beginning of that as well


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Young Hogg Pumps & Dumps
Jim Brown DIP'N
Ernie True Rider


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bumperbanger310 said:


> Truucha was the shit,big fish is good sometimes rollin's footage is to old by the time he brings out a DVD n yastuvo is gonna take over


 x81:yes:


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> YOUNG HOGG.


x2uffin:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

The shit talking makes it fun.trucha,caliswangin,oldschool was better I think


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

mister x said:


> Tell yall this much i was fortunate to watch the new yastuvo full lenth dvd this week before final print everyone in for a treat in coalition wit dream on this gonna good one for alls collections ....big fish still my boy we been iffucking wit him since the beginning of that as well


Cant wait he killin it right now


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

CALI_LAC said:


> YOUNGG HOGG
> PUMPS & DUMPS


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HATE ME said:


> YASTUVO is comming out strong


yup...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

YOUNG HOG IS THE OG 
HIS TAPES ARE LIKE OLDIES 
TIMELESS CLASSICS BEFORE HIS TIMES
EVERYBODY WATCHED HIS VHS TAPES & BIT HIS IDEA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvR6Y0z0z8c&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&NR=1
JUST LIKE DOC YOU GOTA GIVE YOUNG HOG HIS PROPS FOR THE RE BIRTH OF LOWRIDEN


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

CALI_LAC said:


> YOUNG HOG IS THE OG HIS TAPES ARE LIKE OLDIES TIMELESS CLASSICS BEFORE HIS TIMESEVERYBODY WATCHED HIS VHS TAPES & BIT HIS IDEA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvR6Y0z0z8c&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&NR=1JUST LIKE DOC YOU GOTA GIVE YOUNG HOG HIS PROPS FOR THE RE BIRTH OF LOWRIDEN


Dope shit


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I like the old Young Hogg and Cali Swangin' (first 10) vids. The ones where there was still a lot of cruising footage. 

I don't care for all the stationary hopping footage, it gets boring after the second shot.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Props to everyone doin' it cuz it aint easy but Roll'n goin state to state!!! he was in denver a couple weeks ago, he in L.A. this weekend & he will be in milwakee & chi-town next weekend!!!

who is doin' it like that right now?

big ups to young hogg, cali swangin & truucha though... they all did they thang @ one time or anotha!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Roll'n is on top now and last few years. But I've seen sonera yatsuvos footage it looks good too.


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

I NEED HARD IN THE PAINT TO FINISH WHAT THEY STARTED I WAS LOVIN THAT SHIT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

woeone23 said:


> So who you like best?? who you think is putin it down for the lowrider world...from old skool to new skool past and present....
> 
> For me im really diggin YASTUVOS vids wit DREAM-ON the still pics and slow mo hops are dope and has been gettin alot of good footage wit alot more hoppin instead of bs....dont get me wrong i still love all my BIG FISH,ROLLIN,CALISWANGIN,TRUUCHA...ETC...just here lately the rest are more into talkin to peeps and tapin nonsence...what you think


YOUNG HOGG....ALL THE WAY...THE REAL STREET SHIT


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Cali swangin is best ever

Big Fish is best out right now

Young Hogg get honorable mention for pioneer to that street shit


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Pumps N Dumps and Cali Swangin.......could car less about about the garbage cars


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Roll'n


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Truucha, OG Rider*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Roll'n


x2 Roll'n doin the most!!! 

hell I actually liked the one streetstars I got a while back!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CALI_LAC said:


> YOUNG HOG IS THE OG
> HIS TAPES ARE LIKE OLDIES
> TIMELESS CLASSICS BEFORE HIS TIMES
> EVERYBODY WATCHED HIS VHS TAPES & BIT HIS IDEA
> ...


truth


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

bumperbanger310 said:


> Truucha was the shit,big fish is good sometimes rollin's footage is to old by the time he brings out a DVD n yastuvo is gonna take over



what he said


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I like big fish and all the others but Servin'em cause I see how it is around my way


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to see every one diggin this topic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

woeone23 said:


> Glad to see every one diggin this topic


 x2 itz good to hear other peoples opinion, maybe the vids will get better!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

young hogg
LRM videos 1990's


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

*YOUNG HOGG AND CALI SWANGING!*


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> *YOUNG HOGG AND CALI SWANGING!*


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

I'm sure they are all good in there own ways. But Roll'n is on top, He travels the most and shows u shows/picnics from coast to coast! He makes over 10 trips to the Midwest every summer and he still doing his thing in the west!
So to me Roll'n Videos is number *1*. From the top dogs in the hop game to the average rider, you will see it on Roll'n vids.


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

YASTUVO is causing some damage and his dvd has not even hit the streets yet!! That speaks volumes


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Sinatra said:


> YASTUVO is causing some damage and his dvd has not even hit the streets yet!! That speaks volumes


:roflmao: :loco: no disrespect to who ever that guys is, but homie pls lol it sound like u guys want to pump this guy up~ really there is lots more to show then just LA.... he is causing damage but yet I'm the only one that heard of him out here in Chicago thnx to this topic. he will have to prove him self b4 u can cause anything ....


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Mideast said:


> :roflmao: :loco: no disrespect to who ever that guys is, but homie pls lol it sound like u guys want to pump this guy up~ really there is lots more to show then just LA.... he is causing damage but yet I'm the only one that heard of him out here in Chicago thnx to this topic. he will have to prove him self b4 u can cause anything ....


Yastuvo is gona fuck you up!Just kidding.he is the new guy coming out he has good footage,angles and sound tracks.His stuff is all LA and I know he came to san diego a few weeks ago but then again he is just starting.And yes im.in san diego so I want to see stuff from california


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

alex75 said:


> Yastuvo is gona fuck you up!Just kidding.he is the new guy coming out he has good footage,angles and sound tracks.His stuff is all LA and I know he came to san diego a few weeks ago but then again he is just starting.And yes im.in san diego so I want to see stuff from california


 X93


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT... I luv cali footage dont get it twisted but you gotta film more than cali to be #1!!! great topic!!!


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

alex75 said:


> Yastuvo is gona fuck you up!Just kidding.he is the new guy coming out he has good footage,angles and sound tracks.His stuff is all LA and I know he came to san diego a few weeks ago but then again he is just starting.And yes im.in san diego so I want to see stuff from california


Dont for get az and the big LV he b travelin.....lol


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mideast said:


> :roflmao: :loco: no disrespect to who ever that guys is, but homie pls lol it sound like u guys want to pump this guy up~ really there is lots more to show then just LA.... he is causing damage but yet I'm the only one that heard of him out here in Chicago thnx to this topic. he will have to prove him self b4 u can cause anything ....


Chicago plz....it would help if u ****** were even on calis level or the whole west castaintno one pumpin ne one up...i take u cant read to.well.the topic says who u like best.....and I think he already proved him self just youtube it YASTUVO714...that will get the bitter taste out yo mouth


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

woeone23 said:


> Chicago plz....it would help if u ****** were even on calis level or the whole west castaintno one pumpin ne one up...i take u cant read to.well.the topic says who u like best.....and I think he already proved him self just youtube it YASTUVO714...that will get the bitter taste out yo mouth


 I'm wit this dude if the midwest wanna pay all expenses for my boy yastuvo hell make it out there as well only thing that gets me is when these video dudes think we owe them with that without me u ain't shit attitude ....shit we the ones spending while they making money off us ..matter fact fuck all video dudes lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

all the videos are good till they start tryin to put commercials into them.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

mister x said:


> I'm wit this dude if the midwest wanna pay all expenses for my boy yastuvo hell make it out there as well *only thing that gets me is when these video dudes think we owe them with that without me u ain't shit attitude ....shit we the ones spending while they making money off us ..matter fact fuck all video dudes lol*


*LOL
But True*


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

young hogg fo sho


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

woeone23 said:


> Chicago plz....it would help if u ****** were even on calis level or the whole west castaintno one pumpin ne one up...i take u cant read to.well.the topic says who u like best.....and I think he already proved him self just youtube it YASTUVO714...that will get the bitter taste out yo mouth


lol funny guy, u must have not seen wut chi town and the Midwest has . maybe u haven't seen it cuz u been watching the wrong videos ........


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

mister x said:


> I'm wit this dude if the midwest wanna pay all expenses for my boy yastuvo hell make it out there as well only thing that gets me is when these video dudes think we owe them with that without me u ain't shit attitude ....shit we the ones spending while they making money off us ..matter fact fuck all video dudes lol


the riders are spending the money to hop, but the video guys spend the time and effort to show others wut you accomplished. some of the video guys spend time away from there families on holidays and birthdays to be at picnics and show.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Mideast said:


> I'm sure they are all good in there own ways. But Roll'n is on top, He travels the most and shows u shows/picnics from coast to coast! He makes over 10 trips to the Midwest every summer and he still doing his thing in the west!
> So to me Roll'n Videos is number *1*. From the top dogs in the hop game to the average rider, you will see it on Roll'n vids.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

woeone23 said:


> Dont for get az and the big LV he b travelin.....lol


:h5:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Back to the top nika


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yessur


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

While one guys sits in LA , rolln just took a flight to Chicago to ride with couple clubs to Ohio for a show then back to chi town. Now why would a man do that for a town that does not have as much as LA . Guess he know something the rookie don't know. Guess pick up a video and find out.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

L.A. times


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Young Hogg, Cali-swangin, Big Fish ...the end! mods could you lock this topic please~!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

1bad-azz cadi said:


> Young Hogg, Cali-swangin, Big Fish ...the end! mods could you lock this topic please~!


or mods can u ban this guy just for saying Big Fish LOL :roflmao:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Mideast said:


> or mods can u ban this guy just for saying Big Fish LOL :roflmao:


:uh: this sucka hatin on Big Fish!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

*YOUNG HOGG= OG WIT THE VIDEOS AND ORIGNATOR .... CALISWANGIN WELL THATS...THAT HARDCORE CRENSHAW SHIT...TRUUCHA HELD IT DOWN FOR THE ESE'S...LOL..ROLLIN AND BIG FISH JUST BOUT THE SAME....TRAVEL LIKE A MOFO.... SERVIN'EM....GIVES YOU THE BEST OF WHAT THE EAST COAST HAS TO OFFER ...

BUT RIGHT NOW YASTUVO IS PUTIN DOWN SOME THE BEST FOOTAGE OF LA..SD..AZ..AND LV.....:guns::rofl: THERE HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

lol @ roll'n & big fish bein' about the same!!! your crazy wit' dat one!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i wish someone would fly me out to there city, so i could record their cars, put it on tape and sell it to em lol. MUCH LUV to all the videos putting it down for this lowriding shit.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BRAVO said:


> i wish someone would fly me out to there city, so i could record their cars, put it on tape and sell it to em lol. MUCH LUV to all the videos putting it down for this lowriding shit.


 lol x2 on that


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TRUUCHA,THEN BIG FISH ,NOW. CALISWANGIN WAS THE SHIT WHEN IT WAS OUT KJ AND LIL J KOO PEOPLE.ROLLIN IS KOO JUST CHILLED WITH HIM IN CHICAGO LAST WEEK KOO CAT.BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY YOUNGHOG STARTED ALL THIS SHIT.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


maximus63 said:


> L.A. times


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Roll'n runnin' the lowrider videos right now period!!! even the youtube shit, go check how many hits Roll'n videos got on youtube... Yastuvo doin' his regional thang & thats all good, you gotta start somewhere but he aint even close @ this point in his videos. but i hope he does his thang no hate i even watched some of his youtubes, they cool!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Roll'n runnin' the lowrider videos right now period!!! even the youtube shit, go check how many hits Roll'n videos got on youtube... Yastuvo doin' his regional thang & thats all good, you gotta start somewhere but he aint even close @ this point in his videos. but i hope he does his thang no hate i even watched some of his youtubes, they cool!!!


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

What happen to livin the lowlife. With Vida guerra and all that ass ? That was the shit


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

That a 10 4 too Big ROLLN repin PHX,AZ


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Roll'n runnin' the lowrider videos right now period!!! even the youtube shit, go check how many hits Roll'n videos got on youtube... Yastuvo doin' his regional thang & thats all good, you gotta start somewhere but he aint even close @ this point in his videos. but i hope he does his thang no hate i even watched some of his youtubes, they cool!!!


I was just watching a rollin video and I cracks me up when he films dudes peeling there big fish stickers off and slap a rollin one In its place ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

woeone23 said:


> I was just watching a rollin video and I cracks me up when he films dudes peeling there big fish stickers off and slap a rollin one In its place ...


I think that shows a lack of class on his part to put that on his DVD. 

Besides... the same guys will be peeling their stickers off next year for the next guy to come along and give them a free DVD. I know some people who would put a McDonald's sticker on ther shit for a free happy meal.


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

JasonJ said:


> I think that shows a lack of class on his part to put that on his DVD.
> 
> Besides... the same guys will be peeling their stickers off next year for the next guy to come along and give them a free DVD. I know some people who would put a McDonald's sticker on ther shit for a free happy meal.


LOL ,,,,, That shits funny,,,,,,, but very true! not to many people can stay loyal!


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

Big fish gives it to you from da streets around the world and back to a street near you . if u don't no know you really no


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JasonJ said:


> I think that shows a lack of class on his part to put that on his DVD. Besides... the same guys will be peeling their stickers off next year for the next guy to come along and give them a free DVD. I know some people who would put a McDonald's sticker on ther shit for a free happy meal.


 lol have you ever heard all the shit talk'n on the videos? how classy is dat? they peeled a big fish sticker off one of my cars once & we asked him to film it & it was worth it cuz we got a good laugh out of it!!! you might not wanna watch lowrider videos homie, jus say'n... & we never put a roll'n sticker on the car on video but we should've lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

fesboogie said:


> lol have you ever heard all the shit talk'n on the videos? how classy is dat? they peeled a big fish sticker off one of my cars once & we asked him to film it & it was worth it cuz we got a good laugh out of it!!! you might not wanna watch lowrider videos homie, jus say'n... & we never put a roll'n sticker on the car on video but we should've lol


Oh, thanks for schooling me since im brand new to this. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

big fish to the top


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

big kev said:


> Big fish gives it to you from da streets around the world and back to a street near you . if u don't no know you really no


HAHAHA around what world? come on man he has made one trip out near the midwest . the only place he been traveling to is the grocery store :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

JasonJ said:


> Oh, thanks for schooling me since im brand new to this. :thumbsup:


I was jus' sayin' homie as far as the "class" part of the comment... none of these might be the videos to look for that...

No disrespect to you, I know you've been doin' your thang!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Still Roll'n ttmft but no hate towards any other videos at the same time do you!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

roll'n vids is coo...and MUCH props to him, i personally seen him at 2 to 3 shows here in my midwest region for the last couple yrs. But its just too much stick hoppin for me, i cant watch in one sitting. still worth getting tho
Right now bigfish has the most variety to me. Cars on streets, night time riding, music, and shows. But everybody comes and goes, is cali swangin or truucha still relasing new vids?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BRAVO said:


> roll'n vids is coo...and MUCH props to him, i personally seen him at 2 to 3 shows here in my midwest region for the last couple yrs. But its just too much stick hoppin for me, i cant watch in one sitting. still worth getting thoRight now bigfish has the most variety to me. Cars on streets, night time riding, music, and shows. But everybody comes and goes, is cali swangin or truucha still relasing new vids?


 thutz whutz up I agree wit' you on the stick hoppin' aspect I luv cruisin' vids!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...But even then Roll'n is a million steps ahead in quality above the rest!!! from the presentation to the vids themselves!!!


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

Mideast said:


> HAHAHA around what world? come on man he has made one trip out near the midwest . the only place he been traveling to is the grocery store :dunno:


well good thing the grocery story iz on the west coast we love him out west don't hate da palya hate da game .sounds like country boyz need to step your game up . you know they do sell video cameras at wal mart let us see what it do in the midwest we aint haten


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

big kev said:


> well good thing the grocery story iz on the west coast we love him out west don't hate da palya hate da game .sounds like country boyz need to step your game up . you know they do sell video cameras at wal mart let us see what it do in the midwest we aint haten


Pick up a Roll'n video and you'll see how they do it in the midwest, west coast, down south and everywhere else!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

fesboogie said:


> Pick up a Roll'n video and you'll see how they do it in the midwest, west coast, down south and everywhere else!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

big kev said:


> well good thing the grocery story iz on the west coast we love him out west don't hate da palya hate da game .sounds like country boyz need to step your game up . you know they do sell video cameras at wal mart let us see what it do in the midwest we aint haten


shows wut u know homie, cuz we real country out here in *CHICAGO*. And i don't need a wal mart camera, Rolln is out here for 9 out of 10 events.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

fesboogie said:


> Pick up a Roll'n video and you'll see how they do it in the midwest, west coast, down south and everywhere else!!! :thumbsup:


well then you must know the west coast iz the best coast we did start this lowriding shit you can see that on anybodyz videos holla and if see big fish videos you know we love talkin shit but the real iz to each his own but i still say big fish iz da shit


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

All ima say is fish went to hawaii and then goin to nebraska my vote goes out to fish all day


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

big kev said:


> well then you must know the west coast iz the best coast we did start this lowriding shit you can see that on anybodyz videos holla and if see big fish videos you know we love talkin shit but the real iz to each his own but i still say big fish iz da shit


 i aint disputing anything about the west coast, I watch the west coast hoppers all the time on Roll'n dvds!!! west doin the most in the hop game and the best videos are coming from the west too but the best videos are coming from AZ not CA!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

86bluemcLS said:


> All ima say is fish went to hawaii and then goin to nebraska my vote goes out to fish all day


 all imma say is Roll'n been to AZ, LA, C Springs, denver, pueblo, Chicago, Lousville, KC, St Louis, Portland, LV, SD, Milwaukee, different spots in Texas, Nor CAL & bet a gang more spots I cant remember... jus say'n!!! lol


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

... Oklahoma, New Mexico & im sure the list goes on!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

...Ohio, mexicali!!! lol shit I'll leave it @ dat!!!


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> all imma say is Roll'n been to AZ, LA, C Springs, denver, pueblo, Chicago, Lousville, KC, St Louis, Portland, LV, SD, Milwaukee, different spots in Texas, Nor CAL & bet a gang more spots I cant remember... jus say'n!!! lol


All 50 states most likely ....every video u see he got like 2-3 different places ...one second he out in the country ...the next by da beach ...lol....I'm sure he has his wall in his room full of plane tickets of where he been


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

woeone23 said:


> All 50 states most likely ....every video u see he got like 2-3 different places ...one second he out in the country ...the next by da beach ...lol....I'm sure he has his wall in his room full of plane tickets of where he been


lol.. true


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Big fish


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

CALI_LAC said:


> YOUNG HOG IS THE OG
> HIS TAPES ARE LIKE OLDIES
> TIMELESS CLASSICS BEFORE HIS TIMES
> EVERYBODY WATCHED HIS VHS TAPES & BIT HIS IDEA
> ...





homie said:


> YOUNG HOGG....ALL THE WAY...THE REAL STREET SHIT





L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> *YOUNG HOGG AND CALI SWANGING!*


x10000000  :thumbsup: :h5:.....MY OPINION uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

midwestoneluv said:


> x10000000  :thumbsup: :h5:.....MY OPINION uffin:


 I agree toooo


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the video's from La Times and Lord of Lyrics on youtube they almost put out a new one every weekend or every other week.:thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

young hogg!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

fesboogie said:


> all imma say is Roll'n been to AZ, LA, C Springs, denver, pueblo, Chicago, Lousville, KC, St Louis, Portland, LV, SD, Milwaukee, different spots in Texas, Nor CAL & bet a gang more spots I cant remember... jus say'n!!! lol


YEAH AND HE ALSO HAS AN INVESTOR.(SOMEONE TO HOLD HIS HAND).BIG FISH DOES THAT SHIT ON HIS OWN AND WITH THE HELP OF THE CLUBS REQUESTIN HIM..BIG FISH IS DOIN HIS THANG..HE JUS NEED TO UP HIS EDITTING GAME AND HIS DVDS WILL SHIT ON ROLLIN...ANYHOW...MY VOTE GOES TO CALI SWANGIN AND THE HOGG...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Haha investors? ROFL I'm not sure if chi town ever "requested" big fish but we have requested rolln over 5-7 times a year. You sir need to buy volume21 cuz he just set the standards real high.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

86bluemcLS said:


> All ima say is fish went to hawaii and then goin to nebraska my vote goes out to fish all day


 Lol Hawaii? Nice he must have been on vacation LOL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

"Young Hog! Pumps & Dumps"

Will never be touched, not saying the best video but timing was everthing. When they were available @ blockbuster and on pay per view. The hole world had access to our lives, I think white corporate America did like it and that was the end of the video.

But to all the video photographers keep up the good work, document as much as you can! These will be our memory's for ever. I can always play videos and see old friends that arent here any more.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

not a hopping dvd, am a carshow dvd with some hopping, longest running lowrider dvd on the market.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The LOWRIDER SCENE homeboys have serious skills and have been putting it down for a long time now. Check em out if you wanna see some real coverage.. stay up homies!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jvTeICi5W8


Get Some.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srZMK-NFjts


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

lowrider scene is the longest running dvd..Buuuut... Caar shows can be boring.. the actionis in da STREETS !!! But i like their dvds also... BUUUT...Cali swangin and young hogg capturewd the best years of lowriding


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i wish someone would put all the young hog and cali swangin on dvd.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

romero13 said:


> *OG Rider*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

Skim said:


> i wish someone would put all the young hog and cali swangin on dvd.



WORD ... ill burn for everyone if someone does LOL


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

THA LIFE said:


> lowrider scene is the longest running dvd..Buuuut... Caar shows can be boring.. the actionis in da STREETS !!! But i like their dvds also... BUUUT...Cali swangin and young hogg capturewd the best years of lowriding


 Sup life, that's why u gonna hook it up with tha street access pics. And Carshows is what we do.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

YOUNG HOGG WAS THE BEST TO BAD THERE WAS NO HD CAMS


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


>


IS DAT MEME....WHERE IS MA BOY AT?


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> ...But even then Roll'n is a million steps ahead in quality above the rest!!! from the presentation to the vids themselves!!!


HOLY FUCK YOU GOT THAT CAPE ON TIGHT. :shocked:YOU BEEN CAP'N SAVE A ROLLIN THIS WHOLE TOPIC :uh: YOU AND MIDEAST DUDE GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY DAMN.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

clownin the only way to ride


OG-CRENSHAW said:


> YOUNG HOGG WAS THE BEST TO BAD THERE WAS NO HD CAMS


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> HOLY FUCK YOU GOT THAT CAPE ON TIGHT. :shocked:YOU BEEN CAP'N SAVE A ROLLIN THIS WHOLE TOPIC :uh: YOU AND MIDEAST DUDE GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY DAMN.


How 'em I capt. save when its the truth? he do have better quality vids than all these other cats right now... I fucked wit' Young Hogs vids , I got a gang of Cali Swangin' tapes & dvds & truucha too but in the present time Roll'n doin the most so get the fuck out of here wit' that shit!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> How 'em I capt. save when its the truth? he do have better quality vids than all these other cats right now... I fucked wit' Young Hogs vids , I got a gang of Cali Swangin' tapes & dvds & truucha too but in the present time Roll'n doin the most so get the fuck out of here wit' that shit!!!


... but I did get a good laugh outta your comment!!!:roflmao::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

midwestoneluv said:


> x10000000  :thumbsup: :h5:.....MY OPINION uffin:


 What's up lisa


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> HOLY FUCK YOU GOT THAT CAPE ON TIGHT. :shocked:YOU BEEN CAP'N SAVE A ROLLIN THIS WHOLE TOPIC :uh: YOU AND MIDEAST DUDE GET OFF HIS DICK ALREADY DAMN.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Mideast said:


> View attachment 367672


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Skim said:


> i wish someone would put all the young hog and cali swangin on dvd.


"I" done that pm if interested


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Big props to SERVIN'EM LOWRIDER DVDS AND MISS PATTI DUKEZ putting in work over here on the east coast


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> How 'em I capt. save when its the truth? he do have better quality vids than all these other cats right now... I fucked wit' Young Hogs vids , I got a gang of Cali Swangin' tapes & dvds & truucha too but in the present time Roll'n doin the most so get the fuck out of here wit' that shit!!!


x702.....vol 21 is fuckin dope and VEGAS MOST WANTED...IS ALL OVER IN IT TOOO


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

back to the top.....to those who know how to post video clips up postem...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

woeone23 said:


> x702.....vol 21 is fuckin dope and VEGAS MOST WANTED...IS ALL OVER IN IT TOOO


 yeah you guys did your thang in vol. 21!!! seen you guys out there this year too @ da afterhop!!!


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> yeah you guys did your thang in vol. 21!!! seen you guys out there this year too @ da afterhop!!!


yep just sux the car wasnt workin right after the ball joint broke


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

woeone23 said:


> yep just sux the car wasnt workin right after the ball joint broke


right, shit happens!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Streetstars was the best


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mhiggy911 said:


> Streetstars was the best


streetstars was cool he ever coming back?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

my contribution


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> my contribution


yea buddy thats what,im talkin bout...and we on the cover of the dvd


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Appreciate you bock5 I used to get into all of this hype but then I realized I really don't care who's the best..all I know is I'm going to do my best and if that's the best then so be it:thumbsup: hey support lowriding and that's what it's really all about isn't it? 

Let's ride


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

got to meet Johnny Guam from Islanders came to visit the East Coast..great weekend


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Street Stars is one of my favs too


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I like anyone as long as they are cool, it sucks when you actually meet the person and their all stuck up acting like they are some big time superstar just because they make some dvds..I have met a few and I'd say the most enjoyable person was Young Hogg he's cool and funny down to earth dude, I've hung with Fish once or twice, and I haven't met Rollin or Lowrider Scene but I'm sure I will soon..


It's all to the good, every year it just keeps getting better...


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Patti Dukez said:


> Appreciate you bock5 I used to get into all of this hype but then I realized I really don't care who's the best..all I know is I'm going to do my best and if that's the best then so be it:thumbsup: hey support lowriding and that's what it's really all about isn't it? Let's ride


thats dope wit the two camera angles under the car is sick never seen that b4 nice work keep it comin chick...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

BIG Fish...if you don't know you need to check his videos. I have 20 or so and all of them are cool.


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

ttt for a dope topic


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

I think chippin D,Todd,Spike,Nene,Stefon,Skeet,Fabian,Alex etc makes the best videos cause they are fun to watch!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i like to watch videos that actually have some street footage, i love watching hopping, but godamn, sometimes i need a gas hop! someone should make a gashopping-only dvd, now that would be the shit! lowriding is in the streets! lets see some street action! dash cams, camera vehicles following, shit would be tight


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Roll'N been putting it down for awhile now. Clean and clear picture quality, good music tracks, he shows lowriding from all over. Best out right now, IMO.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

ROLL'N said:


> I think chippin D,Todd,Spike,Nene,Stefon,Skeet,Fabian,Alex etc makes the best videos cause they are fun to watch!


dont forget Big John!!!! lol jus say'n, sure there is more though


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

THATS RIGHT WWW. BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

ROLL'N said:


> I think chippin D,Todd,Spike,Nene,Stefon,Skeet,Fabian,Alex etc makes the best videos cause they are fun to watch!


u forgot a few in that list! lol but keep up the good work CHIPPER!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

big fish said:


> THATS RIGHT WWW. BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM


make a few shows this way and then il check out the link


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

hands down, the DIP'N series...


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

my boy young hogg


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

MAN BIG FISH IS KILLING THE GAME HE TURN THEM OUT IN A WEEK AND A HALF WHO WANT TO SEE SOME SHIT 2 AND 3 MO. DOWN THE LINE


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been watching LA Times for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> streetstars was cool he ever coming back?


I don't think he is. He has enought footage to make a few videos. But I think he's done. To bad


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

TTMFT WHERE SO MO VID CLIPS AT IN THIS BISH


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Truucha! Lol!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

mhiggy911 said:


> I don't think he is. He has enought footage to make a few videos. But I think he's done. To bad


that NorthWest footage was on point!!! I only got one of his vids but I still watch it to this day!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Young hog for sure,,truucha was good ,only seen 1 big fish ,,rollins good ,just takes way to long to come out ,,this last vol 22 has the new years show on it ,that's like an 11 month turn around C'MON MAN LOL. But I'm always giving rollin shit ,,cause that's my job ...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Young hog for sure,,truucha was good ,only seen 1 big fish ,,rollins good ,just takes way to long to come out ,,this last vol 22 has the new years show on it ,that's like an 11 month turn around C'MON MAN LOL. But I'm always giving rollin shit ,,cause that's my job ...


Lol


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


>


Best cruising videos I seen since young hogg :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

big fish said:


> THATS RIGHT WWW. BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM


All day every day...I loved Big Fish when he was a little guppie (best line in the movie)


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

I gotta hand it Rolln dude is getting it done right Fo sho...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

woeone23 said:


> I gotta hand it Rolln dude is getting it done right Fo sho...


*Thanks Holmz*


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Roll'n right now! Cali Swangin VHS tapes back n the day! :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Young Hogg is the OG back in the 90's
He introduced other regions to black Los Angeles lowriding whereas lowrider magazine catered to mostly a Chicano style . Clean paint / restitched og interiors on impalas hopping on Crenshaw. LRM never mentioned Crenshaw back in those days. Lots of people in my region toned down their wild paint and over the top interiors and ditched the buffed white walls after Hogg told em what time it was


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Young Hogg is the OG back in the 90's
> He introduced other regions to black Los Angeles lowriding whereas lowrider magazine catered to mostly a Chicano style . Clean paint / restitched og interiors on impalas hopping on Crenshaw. LRM never mentioned Crenshaw back in those days. Lots of people in my region toned down their wild paint and over the top interiors and ditched the buffed white walls after Hogg told em what time it was



thats what i loved about hogg the best he would tell u whats hot right now


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of a Lowrider Magazine Video? The one hosted by Anjeanette, Its like a pink cover with the LRM s10 mini truck on it.


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

ROLL'N said:


> *Thanks Holmz*


Yessiiirr...like the turn outs three or four already this year...one with the homie Dan from royals c.c. on da cover keep burning and turning player


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

cALI sWaNgIn hands down


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

buMp


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm just getting started.....


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Young Hogg is the OG back in the 90's
> He introduced other regions to black Los Angeles lowriding whereas lowrider magazine catered to mostly a Chicano style . Clean paint / restitched og interiors on impalas hopping on Crenshaw. LRM never mentioned Crenshaw back in those days. Lots of people in my region toned down their wild paint and over the top interiors and ditched the buffed white walls after Hogg told em what time it was


X1000000

I can't stress enough what those videos did for me and my prospective of lowriding in general. Back then my best friend had a brother that lived in LA and would go out to visit pretty regularly. When he was in town he would hit up model shops and spend tons on the model D'z and pumps then he would roll by VIP and grab whatever Young Hoggs he could get his hands on. We would watch the videos while building model kits and kick it about what plans we had for our rides. It really brought to light the culture and proved that not all but some of the "show" cars in the magazines actually got driven. The footage on those tapes were second to none ! Impala after Impala cruising for days in all flavors ! You name it and it was out there in the park or on Crenshaw. HE paved the way for those to follow. Another thing I always liked was in 98 I had a son and although some of the language was foul or suggestive my son could always look over my shoulder without fear of him seeing some nasty hoodrat legs up in the back of vert or two chicks tonguing down. Some of the series that followed were raw as shit which worked for me but I couldn't share em with the kids. He also concentrated a lot on the crusing and the players in the game (All Stars or Lowrider Super Stars) who really put it down back then. I love hopping and always have but looking at the same two cars hop nose too nose for 10 minutes straight gets old. I Lived to see the switch happy adrenaline junkies hitting back bumper on the freeway or swerving through traffic laying frame and leaving hot lit chucks of Titanium in street. LA Lowriding at it's best ! HANDS DOWN !


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB said:


>


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Young hogg and cali swangin are the best I like the cruising scene hoppin switch happy lowlows layed to ground scraping sparks flying tons and tons of lowlows everywere out there on the cruising strip clean ass lowlows even rides from lowrider magazin in all the filming footge thats why I only like those videos the other ones never caught my attion I dont like just seeing car show footge and I dont like just seeing just hoping footge especaily those fuckin dump ass ugly ass circus hoppers there fuckin stupid and falling apart all over the place I like seeing clean ass street hoppers switch happy people hitting switches and the cruising scene real street riding shit hopfully someone will start making videos like how young hogg or cali swangin use to make them


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

One thing we need to do is support the videos that are out there now, everyone always talks about how it was back in the days but no one has looked into supporting the ones we got now, since I started doing DVDs there has been about 10 different ones that came and went because lack of support, hog was the originator follow by kj and what happen? Street stars gave the street rides what everyone wanted and no support. Just look at the past 6 years and start naming all the bad ass Dvds that came out and how all are gone. Myself I do them cause I like to, I see it more like Lowrider archives of the years past, we all have different taste and different ways to feature cars but if all we do is reminisce there will be no one that put anything out. So it don't matter if its fish, patty, Jamal or us, show love cause we won't be here forever without support.


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

Word i can dig that 

my post wasn't dissing anything/anyone throwin down in the game today but rather paying respect to the early innovators of the game


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

I feel u nothing personal, myself I got almost every DVD out and every Lowrider magazine I can find some better than others but I feel if I support they will keep doing their thing


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> One thing we need to do is support the videos that are out there now, everyone always talks about how it was back in the days but no one has looked into supporting the ones we got now, since I started doing DVDs there has been about 10 different ones that came and went because lack of support, hog was the originator follow by kj and what happen? Street stars gave the street rides what everyone wanted and no support. Just look at the past 6 years and start naming all the bad ass Dvds that came out and how all are gone. Myself I do them cause I like to, I see it more like Lowrider archives of the years past, we all have different taste and different ways to feature cars but if all we do is reminisce there will be no one that put anything out. So it don't matter if its fish, patty, Jamal or us, show love cause we won't be here forever without support.


thats what I wanna hear bro you do it cause you like to do them that shows me that you have passion for filming the lowrider lifestyle I give you alot of props brotha I havent had a chance to watch your videos yet but my boy said there bad ass and your magazine bad ass too were can I get them at? Do you have any with the street hopping and street cruising scenes in them? Cause thats what im into street hopping and cruising big time so that would be cool if you can come out with a all street scene video if you havent came out with one already yet much props to you and every are contuining to make these lowrider video a big shout out to jimmy lowlows doing his thing out here at the car shows and and on the cruising strip in san jose


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*Much love to We Gon Ride T.V..Hops,cookouts,street footage,car shows is all good. But to take a step forward in displaying the lowriding community engaging in community outreach is a beautiful thing!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fool2 said:


>


Cool vids man


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is "_*Jimmy's Low Low Production*_" i started back in 2008 and present, I edited my videos through basic windows movie maker when i first started and now am using Vegas Pro 10, Check out my video from Then and Now....If you like my videos subcribe JLLP on youtube, Like on Facebook and twitter....click on the links below


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Big fish prod. We gon ride tv. Yastuvo in the streets raw un kut with active sound tracks to go with the action.......


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Check out Jimmy's Low Low Production latest video,* _*DeadEnd Magazine Cruise Night 2012- Filmed/Edited by *__*"JLLP"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPO7sEFh4QQ&feature=share&list=UUaWVa_Rg-sVTLWq9lar-GUA
*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Some good shit


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-young-hogg-pumps-dumps-vol-1-30-now-dvd.html


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------

